# 3 year old Drahthaar possibly available



## Mr Muleskinner

Hello Everyone,

As some of you know we have had to put down two Brittany Spaniels in the past few months due to old age. The last one just a few weeks ago. It is killing us to do this but we are considering placing our dog in another home. His name is Brew and he came from Jason Wilde's F Litter. He is a wonderfully smart and friendly dog. He turns 3 on March 19th.

Here are a few of his traits:


He is easily the smartest dog we have ever owned and that speaks volumes.
He is house broken and has had free run inside and out.
He hardly sheds at all.
He is very birdy but has not been hunted near enough.
He is EXTREMELY athletic
He LOVES the water and will go under for a retrieve.
He has been worked with a collar
He understands and obeys sit, stay, off, down, fetch, etc.
He will retrieve or play fetch until you can not take it any longer.
He will jump off a diving board into a pool all day long.
He is EXCELLENT with children as he has been around our now three year old grand daughter since birth.
He is safe around horses and mules.
He has been neutered and is current on all of his shots and is very healthy.
He is as friendly as a dog can be.
Problem is since we have put down our other dogs he is very lonely and we are not at home enough to give him the attention that he deserves. My wife and I were talking about it last night and the shear thought of giving him up made us both cry but we really believe that it will be best for him in the long run. He needs to hunt and he needs more companionship while we are at work. Our business has consumed us for the past year and it looks like I am going to be burning the midnight oil for the foreseeable future. Getting another dog at this point as a companion to him is not in the cards.

His father is Auz Vom Barenwald. http://vommoorehaus.com/stud/auzvombarenwald.php

His mother is Bella v.d. Westmark http://www.westmarkdd.com/news-events/

Brew is a spitting image of his father.

We will only consider placing him in a home that hunts and where he will get lots of attention. We have kennels, dog fencing, training collars, books and tons of other stuff that would be considered with placement of Brew but ideally a new potential owner would already have all of these things.

Right now we are putting the word out to really to see if there is anybody out there that is interested that is truly worthy of having this dog. I could get home tonight and we may completely change our mind and if a great fit does not present itself we will not make the move anyhow.

If you are that person/family that fits the mold or know somebody that is feel free to respond.

We have not been able to establish a price for him if there is to be one at all.


----------



## 3arabians

Skinner i would love to have him. I may not be the perfect fit though as bird hunting is not my number one passion. I do hunt chucker and grouse quite a bit though. Horses are my number one so he would spend many many miles on the trail with us and have the company of our 4 year golden lab Hemi at all times. I have three kids also to help keep him busy all the time. I of course would have to clear it with wife first


----------



## Packfish

1. Great to hear business is doing well
2. Sad to hear U had to make the decision but stuff happens in life
3. I wish this was 2 years from now - I would be all over that dog-
4. Someone is going to get a great dog


----------



## goonsquad

Muleskinner- I have a GSP that I have been thinking of pairing up with a wirehair for a few reasons. I'm newer to the bird dog thing but mine hunted 1-2 each week from grouse opener to the end of the pheasant season. For a second dog, I'd need to put in a dog-run/kennel, but my dogs are inside dogs. 
Only issue for me would be how does he do on small dogs and cats? 

Hopefully you don't have to get rid of him. If you do, let me know costs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Packfish said:


> 1. Great to hear business is doing well
> 2. Sad to hear U had to make the decision but stuff happens in life
> 3. I wish this was 2 years from now - I would be all over that dog-
> 4. Someone is going to get a great dog


Actually business sucks right now which is the reason for burning the midnight oil. The decision is not final yet to pass him on but deep down I feel it is the right thing to do. We are going to talk it out more to night as a family.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

3Arabians and Goonsquad thanks for the interest. We are going to think more on it. We don't want to string anybody along but this is something we have never faced. We aren't taking it lightly that is for sure.

To answer your question regarding the small dogs he has always done fine with them. I can't answer regarding the cats because we have never had any. I will also admit that we never have them around our yard. I am sure he could be introduced to them and he would learn his limits like everything else but I think at first he would view them as food/game.


----------



## 3arabians

Very understandable. If you do decide to place him I would love to tell you more about why he would love me and my family. No worries about the stringing me along part getting a dog like that would be kind of a lottery win in my eyes.


----------



## Muley73

Mule,
Sent you a PM. Tough decision for you and your family. Very admirable that you are weighing whats best for the dog and the family. Much respect from me!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Just a quick update............We discussed it again last night and very reluctantly we are still leaning on giving him up. It is just going to take a little time to let it sink in fully. Having a had dogs for the past 17 years has made us dog owners to say the least. What is life like without them? No way it can be as good.............


----------



## Packfish

Every man needs a dog- crap happens and that dog don't care- he just wants to be there.


----------



## bigdaddyx4

Sorry about your luck man. That is a tough choice! I sent you a PM.


----------



## hatuquack

I can feel your pain. Letting your companion go to another place to live can't feel good. We are about to lose our almost 13 year old chocolate lab, she has been a major part of our family. I hunted with her for years in the marshes, she still wants to go. If you want a family who wants and needs a companion like you've described, it would be us. We have a big back yard and alot of love to give. Plus I love to hunt.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

pm sent. Kind of getting as much info as I can from everybody right now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

We have decided that we are definitely going to give him up.

I have sent out a few PM's out and am waiting on some responses. If anybody else is interested feel free to contact me.

I am specifically interested in hunting habits, yard/kennel arrangements, yard size, fencing, other dogs, size of family, where you live and anything that you may feel worthwhile to mention. If you have never owned a dog please don't feel offended but Brew will not be going home with you. 

Honestly this is far harder for us than it was choosing him. If you have not filled me in with info above please do.


----------



## Dunkem

I feel for ya Skinner Ive had Huskys until 4 years ago when I had to put the old gal down.The male I had died 3 years before that.Never in my life have I had 2 more devoted dogs than them.When I put her down the wife and I decided that it was just to heart wrenching to go through again.I have both of their ashes and they will be put in the ground with us when we go.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Yea this last few months is something we don't want to go through again for sure. While we fully recognize and appreciate the difference between losing family/friends and losing a pet they are certainly family.


----------



## hemionus

I would say out of respect you give the breeder first option at having the dog back. I know Jason and he absolutely loves and takes pride in his dogs. I know many breeders who want the first option if a dog is to be sold or given up.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

hemionus said:


> I would say out of respect you give the breeder first option at having the dog back. I know Jason and he absolutely loves and takes pride in his dogs. I know many breeders who want the first option if a dog is to be sold or given up.


Thanks for your opinion but our respect falls 100% with Brew at this point. The dog and how he spends the rest of his life is our only concern.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

My wife keeps telling me our dog needs a companion. She is an almost two year old pp. We don't have kids but close family does and they are at our home a lot. 
Also my wife teaches 7th grade and I take my dog to visit her and her students at school regularly. 
I hunt as much as I can get away with. And I feel I'm a good dog owner. I love my dog. So let me know.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

Our dog lives with us in the house. And I have a large fenced yard.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Just wanted to give an update. We had about 20 potential owners contact us about Brew. We had several emails back and forth, texts, phone calls and met with a few people regarding his relocation.

Bigdaddyx4, his family and dog came down to meet our our family and Brew and we felt that they were about as perfect as a fit as there could be. Quite honestly it was about as hard as anything we have done as a family (for me it was even harder than putting our dogs down) but we sent Brew home with them on Sunday night. We are still going through withdrawals but all in all we believe that it was the right thing to do. Brew is a special dog of a special breed and we feel that we have placed him with a special family.

I would like to thank everybody for the interest and concern that has been shown.


----------



## Packfish

You did what was best for you- your family and Brew- not an easy task- but done well. The dogmen on this site are class acts when it comes to their dogs.


----------



## AF CYN

Congrats to 4x4 for getting what looks to be a great dog. My wife was mad I didn't pursue it, but I've got too much on my plate right now. Plus, I've got a bear hunt that is occupying all my time and money this Spring and Summer. 

Sorry you had to give him up. I hope things start going better at work and you're able to bring another canine companion into your life.


----------



## goonsquad

Glad you found someone here that will take him and do well with him.


----------



## bigdaddyx4

Thanks for the kind words Mr Muleskinner (and everyone else)! I have always wanted a Drahthaar so Brew is a welcome addition to our home! He is settling in really well. This is the first time I have gotten a new dog that wasn't a puppy, so has been a little different, but it is going great. We have gone hiking up the canyon twice, and he has had a couple walks each day. (Wife walks the kids to school and takes the dogs with her, which he seems to love). He had one little disagreement with our other dog, when she tried to take his ball, but other than that, things have been good! My kids love him, they have probably played fetch for 2 or 3 hours per day since we got him! (And he still has energy to spare!) I really appreciate you thinking highly enough of us, to trust us as Brew's new owners. I will be in touch!


----------

